# {SOLVED} Expanded Memory Driver/EMM386?



## Bsullins (Dec 4, 1999)

Using Wind98 I get A message on start-up "Expanded Memory driver not present EMM 386"
And "XMS Expanded memory manager not present 4.95 Wind98". How can I restore this file?
I tried using the bootable disk &copy system files but did not work. This notice comes up during the boot up process before Windows splash screen,I am using the "Abit"system board BX6 Rev.2 128MB Ram PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Hmmm I didn't even think win98 used that. Check you config.sys and autoexec.bat and if there is a line in there calling for it rem it out and reboot. I'm running abit bx6r2, P3 450 with win 98 and have absolutely nothing in either config.sys or autoexec.bat.


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Before windows starts loading press F8 over and over until you get the boot menu.
Choose step by step and say yes to everything.

Let us know the first two errors you get and the exact text of them.


----------



## Bsullins (Dec 4, 1999)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by LarryCore:
> *Before windows starts loading press F8 over and over until you get the boot menu.
> ...


This is the step by step setup;Process your start up device drivers (CONFIG.SYS)N-Y,Y
Device=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE N-Y,Y,
EMM386 not installed-XMS Manager not present.
Next was HIMEM.but everything was fine as well as the rest! I did not even think that Windows used EMM386! It should have been replaced with HIMEM shouldent it? And if so why did it all of a sudden appear?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

No, they are different. HIMEM handles XMS memory, will EMM handles EMS memory.

Windows doesn't need EMM, but some older program you installed may have put the line in there, thinking it was needed. How about going to Start, RUN and typing in SYSEDIT, go to your CONFIG.SYS and put REM in front of the EMM line and see what happens.


----------



## Bsullins (Dec 4, 1999)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by LarryCore:
> *No, they are different. HIMEM handles XMS memory, will EMM handles EMS memory.
> ...


Thanks!!! I have it all figured out! I went to system configuration utility and REM it out,This is a great site and a bunch of great members Thanks again ,Bart


----------

